# What's better, kratom or phenibut?



## jijiji

for social anxiety?


----------



## jijiji

nheeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Weird Fishes

I want to try Kratom.

Phenibut does work, for some people. I'm one of those people, I would say for a lot of those it doesn't work for ... maybe they're not taking enough ... it's definitely not a placebo - only fools say that. :yes


----------



## Misty Mountain Herbals

Kratom. I've used it to kick benzo's and it is a preferable alternative IMO.


----------



## jijiji

Misty Mountain Herbals said:


> Kratom. I've used it to kick benzo's and it is a preferable alternative IMO.


did you try both kratom and phenibut? if so , which was the better of the two?


----------



## Addler

I wanna know, too. I've had really good results with phenibut, and I just got some kratom, but I can't figure out the dosage. Also--are they good together?


----------



## uffie

kava


----------



## jijiji

Addler said:


> I wanna know, too. I've had really good results with phenibut, and I just got some kratom, but I can't figure out the dosage. Also--are they good together?


lemme know the results!


----------



## jijiji

butthole


----------



## jijiji

hi


----------



## jijiji

eh?


----------



## Endorphin

Phenibut and kratom are the safest most euphoric experience ive tried. Phenibut gives you confidence. It doesnt sedate you as much like a benzo in fact it gives me and other energy and a mood lift. 
Kratom is like an opioid but waaayy safer. Its like weed in safety if its used right


----------



## Jcgrey

I've tried Phenibut. I don't know where to buy Kratom


----------



## Keith

Haven't tried Kratom, but Phenibut doesn't work on me even at very high doses in fact it makes me feel like crap for about 15 mins. Kava didn't work either and i bought the pure root powder from a reputable online herb dealer, and took a ridiculous dose after trying smaller ones and i felt good for less than 10 mins and the stuff tastes terrible. Meditating has helped me more than all the time and money i wasted on various herbs and supplements.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Jcgrey said:


> I've tried Phenibut. I don't know where to buy Kratom


Smoke shops, adult stores, and those convenience stores in the ghetto.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I haven't tried Phenibut. It's hard to find good kratom. OPMS kratom is the bomb though.


----------



## Jcgrey

I can say now that I have tried Kratom from several different online vendors. . Made me feel very euphoric and wanting to socialize and made my mostly blank mind rather talkative. Tried several different strains and Green Bali was the most pleasant.


----------



## Jcgrey

*A Guide To Buying Kratom*

https://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=200101

.


> *Head shops.*
> 
> For those of you who still have head shops in your area, they are walk in shops that sell a whole array of drugs and drug paraphernalia.
> The good thing about head shops is they are convenient. You walk in, you look at the products they sell which are usually in glass display units under bright lights. You buy what you want and then you are off home again.
> 
> The bad thing about head shops (and the list is almost endless) is that they are often run by people who have little to no idea about the products they sell, other than they can make a lot of money from them.
> Head shops make most of their money from smoking blends and research chemicals (sold often as 'bathsalts' or similarly stupid names) and the rest of their products which consist of numerous ethnobotanicals are there mostly for impulse buys or to fill up space.
> 
> When you shop for kratom in head shops you tend to find extracts, and enhanced kratom products, they are usually packaged in an identical fashion to the smoking blends and 'bath salts', and this is something that anyone who has any concern for kratoms continued legality needs to be concerned about.
> 
> The media love to pick up on things like this
> In Ireland we had members of the press go into shops and purchase products, sniffing around for more scare story's to shock the ignorant public with. The people serving in head shops are often pretty ignorant to what kratom (and most other products) is and rely on snippets they have taken from the internet. "its like opium" or "its like a legal heroin" are the sort of stupid things i have heard people say. You can only imagine how this goes down with story hungry journalists.
> 
> Head shops will usually also sell bags of kratom leaf.
> This is often cheaply sourced bulk kratom, its quality can range from bunk to good, but its a gamble.
> As kratom is not a big seller it can be left sitting in a display unit or under the counter in less than optimal storing conditions for long periods of time.
> Some of the kratom i have bough in the past from head shops felt and tasted like it had passed its expiry date by several decades.
> 
> For the good of kratom and for your own benefit avoid them like the plague.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

What is a Kratom? Some kind of fuel injector?


----------



## Jcgrey

WillYouStopDave said:


> What is a Kratom? Some kind of fuel injector?





> What is kratom?
> 
> Kratom is a tree native to Southeast Asia (Thailand, Malaysia, Myanmar [Burma], and elsewhere). Its botanical name is _Mitragyna speciosa._ Kratom is in the same family as the coffee tree (Rubiaceae). The leaves of kratom have been used as an herbal drug from time immemorial by peoples of Southeast Asia. It is used in folk medicine as a stimulant (at low doses), sedative (at high doses), recreational drug, pain killer, medicine for diarrhea, and treatment for opiate addiction.


Personally, for me the effects feel similar to Hydrocodone Gives me a sort of social buzz and I feel less anxious and more talkative when using it.


----------



## Jcgrey

Snide remarks aside J. I get great relief from this herb and others may too


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I was joking, Jc.


----------



## Jcgrey

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I was joking, Jc.


Understood. My apologies!


----------

